# Menopur question



## Bluemaomao (Nov 3, 2010)

Just wondering how far in advance I can prepare Menopur in the syringe? I've got a dinner party tomorrow night and no one there knows I'm doing IVF. I'd like to be able to just nip off to the bathroom with a ready prepared syringe rather than lock myself in there for half an hour with the entire toolkit!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry not been about for last two days. Hope dinner party went well  Just for info for anyone else reading you have to use the menopur solution immediately after making it up.

Maz x


----------

